# Good old 80's!



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)

I know, I know. I am pretty sure we already have an 80's thread buried _*somewhere*_ in this subforum, but I hate necroposting, and not interested in pleasing the necro Overlords.

So, lets see how many on these forums are actual fans of 80's music!

Will start with what I am currently listening to:


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 12, 2019)

We can also do 1580' ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)

Can't have 80's without Eye of the Tiger!





Anyone asked for Scorpions? No? Well I am posting them anyway. OwO


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Holy shit dude seriously why do you make such dope threads =p

Both of these are from late 70s =/ but super catchy and too fun not to share =p


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 12, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> We can also do 1580' ^^


From 1612? Great movie, and full of bad-ass scenes. I swear this is movie is the Russian lord of the rings but with unnecessary Russian nationalism =p

Either way was deff worth the watch! =p


----------



## Furrium (Mar 12, 2019)

Where do we go without the classics?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)

insertgenericnamehere1 said:


> Holy shit dude seriously why do you make such dope threads =p
> 
> Both of these are from late 70s =/ but super catchy and too fun not to share =p


Oy, Grease! <3

Moskau's good too.

Oh, and to post some more 80's..

Have some A-ha with Take On Me!


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Oy, Grease! <3
> 
> Moskau's good too.
> 
> ...


You are my brother =p

Again late 70s but also always love this:





Also some Guns and roses:


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 12, 2019)

I swear this thread will become just a great playlist XD


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Mar 12, 2019)

^w^


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)

@insertgenericnamehere1 MAH DUDEBROMATE! *highfives with both his hands*


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)

Mah dudes. It's Cheri Cheri Lady time!


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Well you all probably already can tell I'm a late 70s music fan XD


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Can't forget this one as well


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Starbeak (Mar 13, 2019)

I wuv the 80s music. 

I listen to White Snake, The Police, Black Sabbath.. The list goes on. I still listen to various 80s music but since we are throwing out videos... Here is a small playlist I found.



Spoiler: 80s Music (Just press shuffle and play)



Top 1000+ Pop Hits of the 80's - YouTube


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Mar 31, 2019)

Alongside the 70's the decade that gave us some of the greatest rock and metal pieces to ever exist


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Deathless (Mar 31, 2019)

Currently trying to nail this on Guitar Hero Rocks the 80's and I just can't help but enjoy this song


----------



## artichuka (Mar 31, 2019)

two years short of the 80's but this is still a fantastic song. This bassline is just ear candy!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 31, 2019)

One of my top 80s cheese songs:





My mum says I used to sing along to this when I was little. So glad smartphones weren't around back then!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2019)

80s  are <3


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 13, 2019)

love this video


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 13, 2019)

Italo Fox shares Italo-disco:


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Apr 13, 2019)

Theres a lot of music i didnt know here, wow


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 16, 2019)

Takes me right back...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2019)

You all knew this was coming.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> You all knew this was coming.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 16, 2019)

I make no secret that I love this band so much. Their music is just on a different plain!


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 16, 2019)

One of my favourite silly 80s bands.  
HOW MUCH IS THE FISH
HOW MUCH IS THE FISH
HOW MUCH IS THE CHIPS
DOES THE FISH HAVE CHIPS?


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 16, 2019)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> Takes me right back...



For a one hit wonder, The Buggles have a fantastic full album.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 20, 2019)

Possibly the most 80s thing ever! And a suspiciously furry video too.


----------

